# Irish Company While Living in Portugal



## MichiCarat (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello!

I am self employed. I move a lot throughout the world due to my job as a consultant. I use to register in whichever country I am in as a self employed, but due to increased risk in my business, I am going to setup instead a limited company in either the UK or in Ireland.

I am thinking of moving to Portugal for more than 3 months, but I would like to know how difficult it is to handle taxes and accounting if I have a limited company elsewhere (where I pay corporate tax and have my company's main address) and I reside in Portugal.

I know I will need to pay pension and income tax in Portugal, but I would like to ask if there is somebody else in this forum with a similar setup working in Portugal - and if there is an accountant you would recommend in Lisbon with knowledge to handle cases like this.

Thanks.


----------

